# not posted in a while :(..BUT IM BACK!!!..FOTD!! PIC HEAVY



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

CLICK LINKS IF IMAGES GET RESIZED

heyyy girlies
well omg i have been so busy with college/ doing people hair extensions/ make up parties and what not
i havnt even had time to take pics of my own make up and post
but evrythings out the way now...for a while anyway

what i used...

eyes..
mac e/s - goldmine
mac e/s - espresso
mac e/s - tempting (over espresso)
mac e/s - mytery
mac e/s - ricepaper
mac lashes - 4
mac pigment - teal
mac pro pigment - chartreuse
mac eyepaint - bare canvas
lancome artliner
chanel intense eye pencil
dior show blackout mascara

face..
almay foundation
mac blusher - well dressed
bobbi brown shimmer brick - pink (over well dressed)

lips..
pink lemonade

pics...
(flash)


















no flash..




















http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...ME/kj2222k.jpg

enjoy x


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 18, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

thankss


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 18, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

thanksssxxxx


----------



## aeryss (Jun 18, 2007)

very nice color combo - both, soft and intense.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

thank yoou
x


----------



## User67 (Jun 18, 2007)

OMG, this is one of the prettiest neutrals ever! Where did you place each shadow? I have to try this look!


----------



## _dora_ (Jun 18, 2007)

Very very pretty! I specially like the fourth pic


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 18, 2007)

loves it!


----------



## entipy (Jun 18, 2007)

Very pretty!! I love the neutral on top and color on the bottom.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 18, 2007)

I love this- the splash of color is great!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_OMG, this is one of the prettiest neutrals ever! Where did you place each shadow? I have to try this look!_

 
goldmine - lid
espresso and tempting - eyecrease and outer v
ricepaper - browbone
mystery - just very slight on the outer corners
teal - outer corner (bottom)
chartreuse - inner corner (bottom_


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 18, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2007)

you are so gorgeous!!!! thanks for the pics!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

thankss xx


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 18, 2007)

stunning. really gorgeous!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

thankssss


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 18, 2007)

i looooove the colors on the bottom......


----------



## Jayne (Jun 18, 2007)

beautiful !!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

hehe thanks i love them toooo


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks jayne xx


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 18, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## snowkei (Jun 18, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks girlies xxxx


----------



## PitchBlackLady (Jun 18, 2007)

That looks great! I really really like it!


----------



## triccc (Jun 18, 2007)

ooh! i love itt!  and i need those lashes.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 18, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## lsperry (Jun 18, 2007)

Ooh, girlie! There you go looking gorgeous again!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 18, 2007)

pretty! we have the same necklace


----------



## rnsmelody (Jun 18, 2007)

pretty! i love your eyes


----------



## verdge (Jun 18, 2007)

I love the shape of your eyes... very very pretty make-up!!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jun 18, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_pretty! we have the same necklace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe yay for juicy couture
i have the braclet aswelll
i love them <3


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks evry1 for the feed back <3!


----------



## mistella (Jun 18, 2007)

love it! you have such a nice eye shape


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ooooo... That looks so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it as usual


----------



## KaylaGrace (Jun 18, 2007)

I love this. It is just soo pretty.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

hehe thankss xxxxxx


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 18, 2007)

This is such a stunning look! Makes your eyes pop like crazy!


----------



## alurabella (Jun 18, 2007)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## lvgz (Jun 18, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 18, 2007)

Very pretty!! So soft!!
Are your eyes really blue? Or do you use contact lenses? They´re amazing!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 18, 2007)

i always loveee your fotds. you are so adorable!


----------



## breathless (Jun 18, 2007)

i love the neutral lid and the summery colorful liner on the bottom =] great idea!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Motoko Kusanagi* 

 
_Very pretty!! So soft!!
Are your eyes really blue? Or do you use contact lenses? They´re amazing!!_

 
Noope they are my own eyes
i cant stand the tought of sticking somthing in my eye lol
xxxxxxxx


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks everyone x


----------



## abbypsychedelic (Jun 19, 2007)

lovely work with the liner.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 19, 2007)

hehe thanks x


----------



## User67 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_goldmine - lid
espresso and tempting - eyecrease and outer v
ricepaper - browbone
mystery - just very slight on the outer corners
teal - outer corner (bottom)
chartreuse - inner corner (bottom__

 
Thanks so much!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 19, 2007)

np 
xxxxx


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 19, 2007)

very pretty!i looooooooove it!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2007)

Love it!  I've been wanting to do neutral on top and pop some color on the bottom for awhile, but you've definitely motivated me!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Jun 19, 2007)

You look great! I love the colour of your sweater


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you girliess xx


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jun 20, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## NobodyPlease (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW! Your eyes really POP!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 20, 2007)

thanksss xx


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

this really suits you!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 20, 2007)

thankss xxx


----------



## sabn786 (Jun 20, 2007)

omg!!! i love the neutral with a splash of color...soo pretty!!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 21, 2007)

i love that look, i also think that the angles you used for your camera were awesome


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2007)

That looks fab! I love how it's neutral and all of a sudden there a pop of colour on the bottem lid! wooo!


----------



## macface (Jun 21, 2007)

beautiful.


----------



## Eoraptor (Jun 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!  I love your hair too.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

hehe thanks evryone
hairs going shorter and blonder soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




cant wait
xx


----------



## natasha (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely look hun...


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

thankiess x


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 21, 2007)

your lashes are absolutely gorgeous! for a second (i had to scroll back up and look at the list of things you used) to realize that you weren't wearing fake lashes! wow!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

thanksss xxxx


----------



## Bianca (Jun 21, 2007)

You look gorgeous as always, I love your fotd's!


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 21, 2007)

very soft and pretty - love the liner


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

thanksss xxxx


----------

